# Minnesota get together!



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I live in southern MN in a town called Mankato. Not too far off I90, I was thinking of having a late July or August get together and was wondering who would be interested. It is not too far away from IA, SD and WI. Just getting an idea of who would be interested and what dates work for you. The second weekend of August is out for me, but I am open for almost anything else.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Jason,

Great idea! I'd be up for getting together. The first weekend in Aug is out, but other than that I think I'm good.

Chris


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

shoot, I will only be in the cities untill July 9.
Then back home to new england.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Well Jason, this meeting might be kinda awkward with just the two of us. 

Anybody else out there?


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Phyllobater said:


> Well Jason, this meeting might be kinda awkward with just the two of us.
> 
> Anybody else out there?


No doubt! I will do some searching. Kristy is selling a bunch of supplies, tanks and frogs. This would be a grate opportunity to meet people and pick up some supplies cheap. I have a bunch of tanks I might part with. I will do a little more contacting and see what we can do!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I may be interested...
I won't be able to attend Aug 29...going to see Kid Rock at the "Great" MN get together...


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey jason, i'll try to make it and sure i'll have tons of supplies and maybe frogs too, we'll see. got some morphing now. kristy


----------



## Blaise and Echo (Jul 2, 2009)

I live in MN, but I think I wouldn't really fit in, being as I don't have any darts yet.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thats all the reason to come then Meeet new people interested in the same hobby and maybe go home with some great info, supplies and/or frogs! kristy


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Blaise and Echo said:


> I live in MN, but I think I wouldn't really fit in, being as I don't have any darts yet.


I went to my first get together in Chicago area in 2004. It was an 8 hour drive. I got to see how people set up their tanks and how they raised their frogs. I learned a ton at my first get together with other froggers. I didn't have any frogs at the time and left the get together with 8 frogs.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Jason said:


> I went to my first get together in Chicago area in 2004. It was an 8 hour drive. I got to see how people set up their tanks and how they raised their frogs. I learned a ton at my first get together with other froggers. I didn't have any frogs at the time and left the get together with 8 frogs.


I remember that...
I wonder if that special vending machine had anything to do with that 
Yeah, if you are a beginner or just thinking of it, that's all the more reason to come.


----------



## Blaise and Echo (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, I would like to, but I kinda doubt my parents would let me... Maybe in another year when I can get my driver's license... I'll be ready by then I think!


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey this sounds awesome! My weekends are pretty ridiculous so it is questionable that i could make any weekend until the end of august. But you plan the date and I'll see what I can do. I would LOVE to check out some tanks and frogs....


----------



## bigphish (Sep 25, 2005)

It would be neat to meet some more MN froggers, but I am on the road most of the rest of the summer.

I'll watch to see when and where things get set up, and if it works in my schedule, I'll be there.

--Steve


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

I am down for something in the last two weekends of August. I won't be back in the area until then. Here's to hoping it all works out.
Thanks Jason for organizing.

Hinkle


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Just an update. My work has been crazy busy, so I am not sure if anything in August will be good for me, but hopefully maybe something in September will be better. If not this fall, for sure this winter to shake out the winter blues.


----------



## Chad Vossen (Jul 6, 2008)

found this thread just in time. any developments in the planning of a get together?


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Nothing yet. Still working on the frog room.  If not this fall, for sure this winter to shake out the winter blues.


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

Count me in if you do something!


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

I'm in too!

What does SA 10/3 look like for others?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I also just saw this thread something local would be great Im just south of Red Wing


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

The way things look for me is it won't happen until maybe Nov/Dec/Jan. It would be cool to line up a trip to Orchids Limited in Plymouth, MN. There are 5 other greenhouses other than the main one that everyone can walk into.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I think a trip to the greenhouses would be an excellent idea. Especially in the winter mos.


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

Any update on this. I'm in mankato as well. I dont have any frogs now but I use to and I'm thinking about getting back in to it. I wold love to go to this. Back when I had my frogs there was only about 4 other guys in mn with frogs. That where on here any way lol.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I know, I know I have been slacking too much on this, but I wanted to get the frog room done so, here we go. As we all know winter will be here soon. Let's nail down a date in Jan or Feb for a Minnesota/Iowa/WI get together. I am open for just about anything. A Wednesday would work just as well as a Saturday. Due to my job, weekends are not in my vocabulary.  I know the holidays can leave us short on cash, so maybe later in January, early February would work best.

I don't have anything for frogs, but I have a few tanks, plants and supplies I would trade/sell and I could get some ABG mix if people were interested. I will post more info later. 

I live in Mankato, MN which is about an hour south of the Twin Cities and about an hour north of the Iowa border.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

looking forward to it jason. any day works for me


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd prefer a Saturday.
Early-mid Feb would probably be easiest for most, since most of us that get tax returns get them around then.
I forsee having some brazillian yellowheads, some red amazonicus, and a handfull of imitator to bring if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

How about Feb 13th.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I was thinking about the tinley show that weekend but this would be to close to pass up on.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Eric Walker said:


> I was thinking about the tinley show that weekend but this would be to close to pass up on.


Same here. I should have variabilis and orange lamasi froglets. I might have a few plant cuttings as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Jason said:


> How about Feb 13th.


or March 6th?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

now that the vikings are safely in, have it durign the a playoff game and turn it into a game party as well.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Jason said:


> or March 6th?


I could probably do either, though the 3/6 option would probably be better for my love life  , plus I'd probably have a better selection of frogs to bring...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

...3/6, it's possible I could have some summersi and matecho tincs ready to go, and a whole lot of nominat imitator, maybee a tarapoto or two (old line).


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

I would certainly be interested in some Summersi if you had them. Of course who wouldn't? 

If it is the march date it looks like I will have some Azureus. 


Also just in case anybody needs some good orchids for their vivs the MN Orchid show at Como Zoo is coming up Jan 23rd and 24th.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

John said:


> I would certainly be interested in some Summersi if you had them. Of course who wouldn't?
> 
> If it is the march date it looks like I will have some Azureus.
> 
> ...


March 6th it is. Do they sell at the orchid show? I know they have a sale at Linders Greenhouse for the orchid society.


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah they sell at the show there. Tons of vendors. Last year kind of sucked since it was that when we had that streak of below Zero. It is usually a pretty decent show.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

The 6th works for me. I should have basti froglets by then and likely still more orange lamasi.


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

oh i am so there! i've been out of commission for a while but am back and would love to meet some fellow froggers.


----------



## davidj226 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm new to darts. After 20 years of salt water, time to move to something new. So, I have a 125 reef setup just begging for some plants. I have a small terrarium set up with a leuc, but haven't been able to track down any other local frogs and don't want to order anything during the frigid months.

I obviously don't have much to add as far as darts and terrariums go, but I'd love to meet some more people and learn a few things.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

davidj226 said:


> I'm new to darts. After 20 years of salt water, time to move to something new. So, I have a 125 reef setup just begging for some plants. I have a small terrarium set up with a leuc, but haven't been able to track down any other local frogs and don't want to order anything during the frigid months.
> 
> I obviously don't have much to add as far as darts and terrariums go, but I'd love to meet some more people and learn a few things.


Awesome! Check out the new post about the get together.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/48958-upper-midwest-get-together-march-6th.html


----------

